# athletes?



## redaunt2 (Feb 16, 2003)

I just wondered if anyone here is an athlete also? I'm a cross country/track runner at my college and I'm finding IBS pains to be really hampering my performances lately (when they hadn't really before). I've been getting abdominal pains and C while at practice. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

redaunt, I don't really have any solutions for you, just didn't want your post to go unanswered.My son has IBS, is a freshman in high school and started running cross-country and track. There are certainly times when running causes him to have to go. He's neither D nor C, mostly pain with BM. He always goes about 10 minutes after eating. He carefully times his eating so he'll have the least discomfort. He began running after the IBS diagnoses, so I can't say it caused any change. Sorry I couldn't help, hang in there!


----------



## Sydney11 (Jun 14, 2002)

Hey,I haven't been to this board in a while, as I've been busy with school, but now I'm procrastinating. I'm a varsity swimmer with my uni. I understand what you're going through totally. My training totally suffers cuz of my condition. The worst things are meets tho. I have to try to bring my own food to weekend long meets b/c I can't eat in the restaurants. I've only been dealing with this for about a year now, but I hate how it hinders my performance. I never know when it's going to too, I'll think I'm going to have an awesome meet but then I'll just suddenly be in too much pain. It's nice to know someone else knows how it feels!ps - I supplement my swimming with running about 3/4 times a week....running is so testy!


----------



## Jules1199 (Nov 12, 2002)

I used to be a runner... recreation only... but I was running about 4 miles 6 or 7 times a week. Needless to say, since MY IBS-C diagnosis and all i have had to give it up. If I eat enuf to have hte energy to run, I ma so bloated that I don't enjoy it. Therefore, I don't eat as much and I don't run anymore. I"ve always wanted to run a marathon before I was thirty (I'm 22) but I don't see that happening. It's good to read that some of you have been able to keep the athletic part of your life normal. Major props for that b/c I have tried and tried adn jsut can't do it. Keep it up though! - Julie


----------



## gisele27 (Dec 9, 2002)

I, too, am concerned with IBS affecting my athletic ability. I weight train & play sports for recreation, but find it hard to perform while I'm bloated or experiencing C. Not to mention trying to follow a diet that keeps up my metabolism and allows me to consume an efficient amount of calories and protein without clogging up my system. Lately I've been having protein shakes as meals every 4-5 hours - thats it. I've found sticking to this liquid, nutritional diet helps. Although, its very hard in social situations!


----------



## Meg04 (Mar 9, 2003)

redaunt2, have you tried Zelnorm? when i was on it, i was able to train with much more ease as i was less bloated and more regular.i take a fibre supplement called fibresmart in the evening with lots of water, and acidophilus with breakfast, this usually produces a BM mid-morning. and then training is not uncomfortable.i also started on paxil, although one of the possible side effects is constipation, i have been more regular and in much less pain since i began taking it. perhaps more relaxed. although with the paxil, i was nearly asleep for 1 week and a half, but am pretty much back to normal after 2 weeks. effects everybody differently..it's frustrating though.. many times i've had to quit mid-run because of the "heavy" feeling due to C.when that does happen, i swim/bike.intense abdominal work helps stimulate the bowel. i find my stomach better after a pilates session, or ab work on the stability ball. maybe that's just me, but if you're bloating it can help release air.good luck!


----------



## Meg04 (Mar 9, 2003)

one more thing..calorie/energy wise: i second the "protein shake" before working out (1 hour prior). food really kills me so i try to stop eating 3 hours before training.energy/protein bars kill me. i find them impossible to digest. ditto with nuts/trail mix.while nuts are great for protein, i try to relegate them to the evening when it won't bother me so much.fibre enriched cereal + fruit as breakfast can help.+ flax, flax, flax!!! capsules, seeds and oiltake care


----------

